# Possible Chicago



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2008)

Update: Looks like this won't occur.

So here's the situation. I'm working with someone in Chicago that's interested in hold a competition (it's a store that sells thinking games). anyway, they're going to be sending me the size of the rooms they have and we'll see if that works out, or if they're able to find another place.

If they don't, then it's probably not going to happen. However, I have an airline voucher that I need to use before March, and it looks like I'm not going to be going anywhere. I also have a coworker in Chicago I could crash at. So my total travel costs would be very small. By flying, I also would avoid the possibility of a snow storm and not being able to make it (and I avoid driving in Chicago).

So yeah, if someone's interested in trying to find a backup venue if this first place doesn't work, that'd be great.

If you simply "want to be uber excited" about the possibility of a competition and nothing else, then don't be disappointed if stuff falls through.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would most probably be able to come to a Chicago comp but I don't know of any venues. I can talk to my dad and he might be able to help us find a venue if your original idea doesn't work.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would definitely come, lets hope it works out. Any specific dates you are considering?


----------



## cubekid57 (Nov 18, 2008)

I can come if it is held during christmas week because I am going out to visit family their during christmas time.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 19, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I would definitely come, lets hope it works out. Any specific dates you are considering?



I think December is out of the question (too soon to have 1 month announce time). I really don't have anything else in January or February, so probably any weekend there. It depends a lot of the venue availability.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 19, 2008)

As long as it's not the last week in January, I may be able to attend.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

I think a comp in Chicago is a great idea, its one of the easiest places to get to in the midwest. One of my best friends goes to school in Chicago, so I may come down Thursday night or early Friday in order to spend some more time with him. I don't know of any cheap venues in Chicago, but I'll ask my friend and see if he has any ideas.

I will also try to talk Waris in to coming, since bus fare from KC to Chicago is only $1 each way.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I will also try to talk Waris in to coming, since bus fare from KC to Chicago is only $1 each way.



I can help with that


----------



## Bryan (Nov 19, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I would most probably be able to come to a Chicago comp but I don't know of any venues. I can talk to my dad and he might be able to help us find a venue if your original idea doesn't work.



You may want to have him do a preliminary check. If the one place falls through, I would want to find something else quickly, because if it gets too late, then I wouldn't be able to use my airline voucher.

But yeah, the focus of this is to find Chicago people to help find a backup venue. Everything else is the cart before the horse.


----------



## pjk (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll go if I'm not busy during that time and if I can get a cheap plane ticket.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm 95% sure I'll be there if it's happening.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2008)

I talked to my friend in Chicago. He didn't have anything that immediately came to mind, but he's going to keep an eye out.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, I believe this idea probably won't work out. The space they had in the store was too small. They were going to look at another one, but I'm guessing the holiday rush is keeping them busy.

As for a Chicago cuber finding a place, I hadn't heard from anyone. My coworker has already visited, so the timers would have to be shipped. And the plane ticket cost is going up. So the cost now would be much greater than the $45 that it was originally going to be for my travel expenses.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

I am talking to toby on IRC right now and he said he could think of multiple places at Northwestern University, it is 20 minutes outside the city, accesable by public transportation. I'll find out more

Edit: Bryan , you souhld probably try to contact toby.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2008)

If it happens, and happens Spring/early summer I might be able to come.


----------

